# PREGNANCY - 14 weeks - pink discharge



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi

I wondered if anyone can help?

I'm 14 weeks pregnant and getting a light pinkish discharge.  Is this something I need to worry about. Should I go and see the doctor?

I've also got a pain in my shoulder and being really worried about this wondered if there was any connection - seems silly I know.

Elly


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Elly

Go see your GP just to put your mind to rest. I still get it at 18 weeks and still worry, although the GP and the midwife have said it's nothing to worry about. You may just need to get your cervix checked out and get some reassurance. It can be caused by an irritated cervix, or sex (like anyone feels like THAT!!), or something equally unthreatening.

Take care and hope the GP puts your mind to rest.

love
Caroline
xx


----------

